# Kernel 2.6

## hoschi

hallo, 

ich warne euch gleich mal, wird etwas mehr:

1. Welchen Kernel bekommt man derzeit Standardmässig mit den Gentoo-Sources (2.4 oder 2.6)?

2. Was sollte man außer den "module-init-tools" noch beachten, wenn man kernel 2.6 verwenden will?

3. Wie lauten die aktuellen Kommandos (innerhalb der Bash) um einen 2.6er Kernel zu bauen/kompilieren/nach "/boot" zu packen  :Smile:   (da ist doch etwas weg gefallen)?

4. Was empfiehlt sich auder Preemtible sonst noch für Desktop-Systeme im Kernel?

(gibts eigentlich einen high-performance-destkop-kernel-guide?)

->Gehen wir von einer ATi-Grafikkarte aus, auf einem Via-Chipsatz (KT880, der neue für Sockel A von VIA mit Dual-Channel)

Bei Nvidia-Grakas verzichtet man ja am besten auf Kernel-AGP-Gart, bei ATi-Grakas ist es doch genau andersrum?

5. Kann man auf USB 2.0 mit der akutellen VIA-Southbridge (die vom KT600) zählen, also gehts?

6. ALSA: Für Welche Soundkarten sind jetzt Treiber im Kernel (empfiehlt ihr das überhaupt?), man muss doch immer noch seperat die ALSA-Tools für die Einstellung der Lautstärke etc. installieren?

7. Ich würde Kernel-PPPoe wählen (was ist da besser, PON oder einfach nur net-dialup/ppp, oder rp-ppoe)?

RP-PPoe ist doch nicht Kernel PPPoe?

8. Welchen Cron-Dienst und welchen System-Logger empfiehlt ihr für Desktops?

9. Welches Dateisystem ist gerade der "Burner" ?

Ich schwanke immer noch zischen XFS (ausgereift und wenig cpu-last) und jfs (jung, aber sau schnell)?

EXT3 scheint ja wirklich nicht mehr was "Vernünftiges" zu sein  :Question: 

Nummer 3, 4 und 7 sind natürlich die Wichtigsten, aber ich habe sowieso noch Zeit  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank im voraus

trollschi

ps: schreibfehler könnt ihr gerne behalten

----------

## primat

Zu 1.) 

```
 emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.22-r5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32,515 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Gentoo Kernel.

      License:     GPL-2

```

zu 3) laut http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3

heisst es

```
Code listing 36: Compiling the kernel

(For x86-based systems, 2.4 kernel)

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

(For other systems, 2.4 kernel)

# make dep && make vmlinux modules modules_install

(For amd64-based systems, 2.6 kernel)

# make bzImage modules modules_install

(For other systems, 2.6 kernel)

# make && make modules_install
```

----------

## jay

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> hallo, 
> 
> ich warne euch gleich mal, wird etwas mehr:
> 
> 

 

Das verstösst eigentlich gegen die Forumregeln  :Wink:  Nur ein Topic pro Thread.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Welchen Kernel bekommt man derzeit Standardmässig mit den Gentoo-Sources (2.4 oder 2.6)?
> 
> 

 

2.4 - wenn Du 2.6 willst nimmst Du gentoo-dev-sources

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Was sollte man außer den "module-init-tools" noch beachten, wenn man kernel 2.6 verwenden will?
> 
> 

 

Das ist schon alles.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wie lauten die aktuellen Kommandos (innerhalb der Bash) um einen 2.6er Kernel zu bauen/kompilieren/nach "/boot" zu packen   (da ist doch etwas weg gefallen)?
> 
> 

 

Es sind die gleichen, wie für einen 2.4 Kernel. Geh einfach nach der Installationsanleitung vor - der Punkt, wo Du einen Kernel installierst.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Was empfiehlt sich auder Preemtible sonst noch für Desktop-Systeme im Kernel?
> 
> 

 

Der neue Scheduler im 2.6 Kernel macht schon seinen Job mehr als perfekt.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (gibts eigentlich einen high-performance-destkop-kernel-guide?)
> 
> ->Gehen wir von einer ATi-Grafikkarte aus, auf einem Via-Chipsatz (KT880, der neue für Sockel A von VIA mit Dual-Channel)
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/desktop.xml

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Kann man auf USB 2.0 mit der akutellen VIA-Southbridge (die vom KT600) zählen, also gehts?
> 
> 

 

Denke schon, solange Dein Controller EHCI-Standardkonform ist.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. ALSA: Für Welche Soundkarten sind jetzt Treiber im Kernel (empfiehlt ihr das überhaupt?), man muss doch immer noch seperat die ALSA-Tools für die Einstellung der Lautstärke etc. installieren?
> 
> 

 

Die Treiber sind schon im Kernel. Es werden alle Karten unterstützt, die in der Alsa-Soundmatrix eingetragen sind. Die Alsa-Tools sind natürlich nicht bestandteil des Kernels und müssen separat installiert werden.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Ich würde Kernel-PPPoe wählen (was ist da besser, PON oder einfach nur net-dialup/ppp, oder rp-ppoe)?
> 
> RP-PPoe ist doch nicht Kernel PPPoe?
> ...

 

Ausprobieren. rpPPoE != Kernel PPPoE beides führt letzlich zum gleichen Ziel.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8. Welchen Cron-Dienst und welchen System-Logger empfiehlt ihr für Desktops?
> 
> 

 

vcron

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 9. Welches Dateisystem ist gerade der "Burner" ?
> 
> Ich schwanke immer noch zischen XFS (ausgereift und wenig cpu-last) und jfs (jung, aber sau schnell)?
> ...

 

Ist Geschmackssache. Ich benutze immer noch ext3. XFS wird bei einem großem Portage-Tree vielleicht kleine Performance-Vorteile haben.

----------

## Earthwings

3. emerge <kernel>; cd /usr/src; rm linux; ln -s <kernel> linux; cd linux; make menuconfig; make bzImage && make modules modules_install; mount /boot; cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<name>

6. Schau halt nach.

7. Ist IIRC noch als experimentell gekennzeichnet

8. vcron, syslog-ng

----------

## hoschi

danke jungs&mädels  :Smile: 

ich glaub ich nehmen für dsl "pon", schein lediglich eine "script" zu sein (kernel basierend), und kann sehr viel  :Smile: 

ps: nachschauen is net -> zur zeit leider an windows gefesselt, aber bald bin ich wieder "daheim"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Wegen dem Dateisystem.

Ich kann ReiserFS nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Das hat einem Spezl von mir die Diplomarbeit gerettet.

Dem hats unter laufendem Betrieb letzten Sommer

den Prozessor und damit verbunden das Mainboard

und seinen SCSI Controller gegrillt.

ReiserFS sei Dank konnte alle Daten aber wieder ohne

Verlust recovered werden. 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## blubb

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Wegen dem Dateisystem.
> 
> Ich kann ReiserFS nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> 
> Das hat einem Spezl von mir die Diplomarbeit gerettet.
> ...

 

nun, das hat aber wohl eher damit zu tun, dass es ein Journaling Filesystem ist.. und das sind ext3, xfs & co. auch.. Ich selber habe leider nicht allzugute Erfahrungen mit ReiserFS gemacht  :Sad: 

@hoshi:

Ich denke XFS ist das richtige, wenn du ext3 nicht willst, vor allem in Kombination mit dem 2.6er-Kernel, weil dann das patchen wegfaellt.

blubb

----------

## hoschi

na ja, meine datein sind in der regel (nicht nur auf /boot und / ) größer als 4kb und ich nehm wirklich alles, nur nicht reißerfs  :Neutral:   *tätschel*

ich glaub ich nehm dann xfs, damit kann ich wohl kaum fehler machen   :Very Happy: 

ich hätte da eine bitte:

kann mir jemand unter gentoo:

"man pon" und "man poff" posten?

der output von:

emerge search ppp pon

wäre auch noch net:)

danke an den lieben menschen im voraus

----------

## boris64

ich kann von reiserfs auch nur dringend abraten.

damit kann man ganz böse auf die klappe fallen, wenn der computer mal den digitalen tod stirbt.

----------

## Earthwings

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> na ja, meine datein sind in der regel (nicht nur auf /boot und / ) größer als 4kb und ich nehm wirklich alles, nur nicht reißerfs   *tätschel*
> 
> 

 

Kannste ja mal nachprüfen und Dich wundern, wie es wirklich aussieht mit der Dateigröße. Interessant ist übrigens auch das whitepaper auf namesys.com bezüglich den Zukunftsplänen von Reiser5/6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hätte da eine bitte:
> 
> kann mir jemand unter gentoo:
> ...

 

http://linux.neuralmatrix.org/dwww/man/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> der output von:
> 
> emerge search ppp pon
> ...

 

http://packages.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> danke an den lieben menschen im voraus

 

war nicht als RTFM gemeint   :Razz: 

----------

## Earthwings

Hat hier irgendjemand auch ein Argument gegen reiserfs? Oder alles nur FUD?

----------

## boris64

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Hat hier irgendjemand auch ein Argument gegen reiserfs? Oder alles nur FUD?

 

mein persönliches argument lautet datenverlust.

wenn man z.b. sein homeverzeichnis mit reiserfs betreibt und dann das system abstürzt

(warum auch immer) und als folge diverse einstellungen/datein einfach wie vom erdboden 

verschluckt sind (mozilla-eigenschaften, emails, ...), die man kurz vorm absturz noch

aufgerufen/verändert/kopiert hat, wird man dieses argument verstehen.

ansonsten ist reiserfs ein wohl tolles dateisystem mit einer sehr grossen zukunft,

wenn es denn mal diese kinderkrankheiten losgeworden ist.

----------

## bennixview

Also bei mir wird der Kernel auch erfolgreich Kompiliert wenn ich nur make....... und dann make modules_install eingebe. Da er die Module sowieo schon mitbaut und diese dann nur noch installiert werden müssen.

----------

## Earthwings

Ich verstehe, dass das ärgerlich ist, allerdings ist daran nicht Dein Dateisystem Schuld. Bei journaling Dateisystemen sind alle Modifikationen am Dateisystem atomar, d.h. eine Schreibaktion wird entweder erfolgreich abgeschlossen oder es wird nichts verändert. Um das zu ermöglichen, gibt es das journal/log, in dem die Zwischenzustände gespeichert werden. Wenn Du beim Hochfahren/mounten das "Replaying journal" siehst, werden die Zwischenzustände mit den Daten abgeglichen. Und nein, da gibts keine bugs/Kinderkrankheiten  :Wink: 

Der Datenverlust beim Absturz tritt aber auf, weil Dein Betriebssystem aus Performancegründen nicht direkt auf die Platte schreiben kann, sondern die Daten eine gewisse Zeit im Zwischenspeicher behält (buffered). Wenn der Buffer durch Absturz nicht auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden kann, kommt es zum Datenverlust. Daran kann auch ein XFS o.ä. nichts ändern.

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> mein persönliches argument lautet datenverlust.
> 
> wenn man z.b. sein homeverzeichnis mit reiserfs betreibt und dann das system abstürzt
> 
> (warum auch immer) und als folge diverse einstellungen/datein einfach wie vom erdboden 
> ...

 

Mhhhh das hatte ich zwar schonmal mit reiserfs, aber genauso hatte ich das schon mit ext3. Also passieren kann einem sowas mit jedem Dateisystem denk ich, mit reiserfs und ext3 sprech ich aus Erfahrung. XFS würde ich gern mal ausprobieren aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust Gentoo deswegen neu zu installieren.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## boris64

warum das so auftritt ist mir schon klar.

nur gab es das problem bei mir unter ext3 noch nie, deshalb habe ich gegenüber reiserfs ein 

gewisses misstrauen (wo der datenverlust JEDESMAL nach einem crash auftrat, sorry,

aber für mich ist das "eine kinderkrankheit".).

übrigens scheine ich mit dieser meinung nicht alleine zu sein, eine suche im forum sollte

einige "ext3 vs reiserfs"-threads an den tag bringen.

da steht dann auch unter anderem, dass viele leute reiserfs meiden, da sie damit nach abstürzen

derbe datenverluste hatten. ext3 ist da etwas altbewährter (und imho sicherer) , aber jeder muss 

ja selbst wissen, wie er seine daten abspeichert. was mich also angeht, ich werde mich auch 

(erst) reiserfs zuwenden, wenn version 4 endlich als stabil angepriesen wird.

----------

## hoschi

 *bennixview wrote:*   

> Also bei mir wird der Kernel auch erfolgreich Kompiliert wenn ich nur make....... und dann make modules_install eingebe. Da er die Module sowieo schon mitbaut und diese dann nur noch installiert werden müssen.

 

steht doch oben auch so   :Very Happy: 

werfe ich noch was "drauf":

mit folgenden kernel-konfiguration:

Verwenden Sie PPPoE um sich ins Internet einzuwählen (z.B. mit DSL), benötigen Sie die folgen Optionen (fest im Kernel kompiliert oder besser als Modul): "PPP (point-to-point protocol)", "PPP support for async serial ports", "PPP support for sync tty ports". Die beiden Komprimierungs-Optionen stören nicht, aber werden auch nicht unbedingt benötigt; gleiches gilt für die "PPP over Ethernet" Option, die nur von rp-pppoe verwendet wird, wenn es das PPPoE-Modul des Kernels verwenden soll.

-ppp support for sync tty ports, braucht man doch bei adsl nicht?

-ppp ->http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=net-dialup;name=ppp

ist ein dämon zur steuerung des kernels bzw. der kernel-module?

-pon ist das "interface"

klingt jetzt blöd gell?

aber so würde sich das ganze korrekt als kernel-pppoe schimpfen?

----------

